

A JavaScript minifier that reduces your (minified/packed) JS files by ~10% - xem
http://xem.github.io/JSciissors/

======
nkuttler
This... seems to compress JS by packing it into unicode strings. Seems like a
clever idea, but it feels very wrong to me even if I can't explain why.

~~~
xem
In fact, it converts ascii characters into "extended ascii" characters. So the
bytes count is correct.

If you're interested in pack-to-unicode, I did it too:
[https://gist.github.com/xem/7086007](https://gist.github.com/xem/7086007)

